# Fluval 5 Gallon Tank



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hi all just picked up the 5 gallon fluval spec to use on my bar.i like that everything in the tank.it came with a led light with moon light not bad.the filter is a sponge with 2 cut out for carbon and what other media you want to use.i did ot use the sponge and media that came with it.i used 3 filter bags in two of them I put the media I use in my eheim canister filter and in the third bag I used gravel out of my other tank that had been set up for about a year.i put a foam filter in the bottom then the three bags and fine filter and carbon on the top.im going to try that to see how that worked.what do you all thank bout that?.i welcome any advice on the filter.i also filled the tank with water from my other tank.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

You should be fine with that set up of media. I would only worry about flow at that point. With a tank that small your going to want as much turn over through the filter as you can. Using old media is good cause you don't have to wait and cycle the tank. Using old tank water won't be any help, water doesn't have enough bacteria to be worth re using. 

Having only 5g to work with your not going to have a lot of fish, and the ones that will be in there won't be waste machines so you don't need over kill with your filtering media. I would probably stick with the sponge filters cause they will offer you better flow rate, and more surface area for bacteria to grow. And change water often!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds good to me. What are your plans for stocking?


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

im not sure what to stock it wish any ideas on stocking?the pump is 80 gph an hour.it also has a switch for low and high but I set it on high and output is real good more than what I thought it would be.i left out the heater is in the pump compartment and you cant see it.i thought that was cool.i think for now I have some frys swordtails ill put in there.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have one and think it's a pretty cool tank.I stuck wit stock sponge as they always end up being my choice of bio media.I have a couple sword juvis and 7 mexican mini lobsters in it.I am pleased with the tank, but have read reviews(many) thatsay it will leak in 2 years or less.I now hope for both of us!The lights seem to support simple live plants pretty well also.
ENJOY!


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I also have one of these and use the stock media. But I added another sponge at the top in front of the intake slots as I have some very tiny fish - 9 boraras urophthalmoides - and I found one stuck to the stock filter once when doing a wc. Luckily, he must have just got there as he swam off the sponge as I was rinsing it in a bucket and he's been fine ever since. Also saw one of my shrimp hanging around those intake slots.

I also have 5 hasbrosus cories and 2 otos in there. Sounds way overstocked, I know, but all are doing very well.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I keep my water level low enough to actually skim the surface only and only have to add water for evap like every other day.
RT; I think your media is backwards as you have your"bio" and chem on top of the sponge(your mechanical)


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

the tank has a 2 year warranty.i also keep my water about middle way so it does do the surface.where the water goes in at the top is that the only place it goes through the filter?the only reason I ask that is because about 3/4 way down I see a small ovel hole does that take water in there to for the water closer to the bottom?i picked up the tank for $64 dollars.i thought that was a good price.most places that sell it was $80 to $86 dollars.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I cut the stock sponge filter in about half its on top and under the surface below the intake then is my carbon filter and under that is my fine white filter then gravel in a filter bag from my other tank then the two bio media in filter bags and on the bottom I use a 4 inch corase foam.is that the right order?if I used the stock the carbon goes first and the bio is lower.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hi SueD im going to put some swordtail frys in the tank I think.i cut a thin piece of foam filter I had laying around.i put it on the tank side and held in place with 2 paper clips and suction from pump.i would not stop the intake up with piece of sponge the waste has no where to go I think.to me the filter would be better on the inside of the tank and acts like a prefilter.i know you have to do something for very small fish.i hope others people will give there advice on the sponge on the filter side all the way to the top of the input.this is just my thinking.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Is it really that different? Either the waste is stuck on the foam on the outside of the grids in your case or just past the grids on the sponge in my case. As to that hole nearer the bottom, I do believe there is some intake at that point also. I have read posts where folks have stopped that one up too. (see posts at TPT) And they talk about the filter/pump compartments as working like an overflow, which I am not familiar with those setups and how they work. So maybe what I've done isn't the best recommendation, but so far it's working for me.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I keep my heater in with the pump ,so must not let the water get to low.That being said I keep the water level only high enough to flow into the filter slots and yes when it get lower the hole farther down does intake enough water to keep things ok,but the filter/heater area are lower.What side the sponge is on makes no difference if you keep it fairly clean(it's a pre filter).
RT; the way you last describe order sounds fine.If you don't want to waste carbon and have to clean your bio(when it gets all gunked up) then the sponge on top is necessary to filter larger particles.
Carbon is really a waste when chaging 3 g a week is 50%.Most with larger tanks don't do that much(3 gallons,my easiest tank)!


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I started out doing what SueD does add a sponge all the way to the top but I notice stuff bounce off of it and goes back to the other side then to the bottom so I took the extra sponge out and got a thin foam prefilter on the outside and notice stuff stick to it better at lease for me.i guess because it more coarse.i take it out and clean a couple times a week with tank water.if I was not going to put frys in it I would leave it below the input and not use a prefilter.when thay get big enough ill mite just take the prefilter out.thanks for all your help.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hey guys do you know if the pump for the 5 gallon fluval tank is the same pump thay use in the 2 gallon tank?do you know where I can pick up a spare pump as a backup and maybe a part number thanks all


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Here you go;
Fluval Spec Aquarium Parts & Media


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks Coralbandit.i guess $25 dollars not to bad of price.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It's factory so maybe a little overpriced,but if info from there can't lead you to a substatute, then ya .It's always nice to find what your looking for.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I thought the pump might be a little hard to find and good to know you can get it.thanks again


----------

